# 총동원가



## rsj

Hello, 

Would anyone be so kind to translate this song from the Sea of Blood opera for me? Many thanks. 

“총동원가 “ 


가사는


나가자 나가자 싸우러 나가자


용감한 기세로 어서 빨리 나가자


제국주의 군벌들 죽기를 재촉코


강탈과 학살을 여지없이 하노나.


----------



## mink-shin

Hi, rsj.

Welcome to 한국어 forum.

"General mobilization order"

Go, Go, Go to fight.
Go with a brave spirit.
Their massacre and plunder
hasten collapse of imperialism(it refers to Japan).


----------



## rsj

Thank you so much. It's very helpful.


----------



## Dunno Jack

“총동원가 “

나가자 나가자 싸우러 나가자
용감한 기세로 어서 빨리 나가자
제국주의 군벌들 죽기를 재촉코
강탈과 학살을 여지없이 하노나.

Rally Song

Let's go, let's go, let's go out and fight
Armed with bravery, let's go out now
Imperialist pigs are hastening their own demise
by pillaging and killing with wild abandon

By "imperialists", it doesn't just mean the Japanese. I don't know the full song but I think it's referring to imperialists in general, all over the world. 
Given that it's a North Korean "opera", they're probably going to start fighting with those in the immediate vicinity, i.e. South Koreans (?).


----------



## mink-shin

Neither did I know the full song. Honestly, I thought like Dunno at first time. But en.Wikipedia.org says the opera, from which Rsj quoted lyrics, is set at the time of the Japanese occupation of Korea. And there's a 3 hours video of Sea of Blood in youtube.com. The song comes up after the main story's over(after defeating Japanese army.)(2:51:25). In this opera, Japanese people call themselves '자위단(self-defense rangers)' '; "공산군의 공격에 대처하기 위하여 자위단이 동원돼야 하겠다("Self-defense rangers should be ordered to mobilize in order to fight with Red-Army.") says a General in the opera, ordering it to his adjutant. It is very interesting point from my view because, as far as I knew, the term '자위'(self-defense) for army hadn't been used until after WW II.

But according to 연합뉴스, I was wrong. They'd already used '자위' before WW II.


> 3·1운동 때 조선총독부가 재한일본인 소방조(消防組)와 재향군인회를 중심으로 한 자위단(自衛團)을 전국 각지에서 동원해 만세운동을 탄압했다는 연구결과가 나왔다. 자위단은 1907∼1908년 의병항쟁 시기 일본인들이 자체 경계를 위해 만들기 시작한 조직을 주로 가리키는 말이다. 지금까지 학계 연구도 의병항쟁과의 관련성에 초점을 맞춰왔다. (Source : 연합뉴스 )





> _*Sea of Blood*_ (Chosŏn'gŭl: 피바다) is the title of a North Korean opera credited to Kim Il-sung. It was first produced as an opera bySea of Blood Theatrical Troupe ("Pibada Guekdan") in 1971.[2] It was then later adapted into a novel by the Choseon Novelist Association of the 4.15 Culture Creation Group (Chosŏn'gŭl: 조선작가 동맹 4·15문학창작단) in 1973.[3]
> 
> _Sea of Blood_ is set in the 1930s, during the Japanese occupation of Korea, and follows the life of protagonist Sun-Nyo and her family as they suffer numerous tragedies at the hands of the Japanese before eventually gaining the willpower and means to join the communist revolution and fight against their oppressors.
> (Source : Sea of Blood )


----------

